# More on the demise of Colibri



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

As I type this my speaker-phone is still relating a "please hold / all reps are busy" message from the toll-free Colibri service department. It's been an hour and I don't suspect anyone will pick up.

I was a quite choked to find the Canadian distributor's phone no longer in service. Lumigem (in Monteal) not only distributed Colibri, but ST Dupont and many other product lines (pens, desk accessories etc)

The real bummer is that Lumigem had a Colibri repair expert working there and like an idiot I had a virtually new Trifecta that needed repair and was just plain lazy in getting it out there. I hope I can find this guy through someone in Montreal.










I also have 3 of their older "clip style" pipe lighters that need service (leaky / need new seals I suspect)










A Colibri dealer I called today (in the US) said he heard that Dupont would be handling the warranty and possibly repairs for Colibri. That sounded odd, but maybe it's true.

I will leave the speaker phone on for another hour and see if I get any answers (not holding out too much hope)

Anyone have a Colibri contact?


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

*Please move to Acc. disc.*

Mods: Please move to Acc. Discussion

Thanks


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Please move to Acc. disc.*

It is a sadness that COLIBRI went out.

Good luck on your search for repair.

I think if you do a search here at PUFF, for LIGHTER REPAIR...You may find some folk who do an admirable job of servicing lighters.
Tom


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

*The Man with the Golden Colibri*

While trying find a source for the now defuct Colibri group I came across this little "James Bond" gem from the company's _better days... _(Circa 1974)
About Colibri


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The Man with the Golden Colibri*

I find it reprehensible that this company left every single one of it's customers without their warranty and they knew they were going out of business but they kept right on selling product. I feel bad for those who lost their jobs obviously, but the mind set of the people who ran it and knew they were going out of business but kept running the business as if they were going to be around for quite some time,,,,makes me ill.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Lexxxus:

I also own a Colibri trifecta. It already had 2 repairs. It has never worked for more than a month at a time and I have pretty much given up on it...

Jorge


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

RicoPuro said:


> Lexxxus:
> 
> I also own a Colibri trifecta. It already had 2 repairs. It has never worked for more than a month at a time and I have pretty much given up on it...
> 
> Jorge


My first Trifecta was purchased 4 years ago when it first came out and and it has been bulletproof. I got a second off ebay and it never worked from day one... It must have a disconnected hose or something. You can pump gas in it until the cows come home and nada...

I was thinking about taking it apart but did not want to void warrenty.

Anyone here do repairs?


----------

